# URC Remote Programming Questions (advanced)



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm hoping we have some experienced URC users or installers here that can help me out.

I inherited a URC MX-5000 remote from a friend who was no longer using it, along with the CCP software and an MRF-350 RF receiver. I have it set up and working well using RF mode in my HT. If I understand correctly, the MX-5000 can use two-way modules to control certain devices over IP. I believe the list includes certain AV receivers and Apple TV, among others.

My questions:

Do I need something like the MRX-2 network base station to allow the remote to communicate to devices through the network? I think the answer is yes.
Is the MRX-2 required to use the URC mobile app as well? Again, I think the answer is yes.
Do I need the MSC-400 in addition to the MRX-2 for the system to work?
Are these network base stations basically plug and play, with all of the programming done through the CCP software? Or is there advanced hardware setup required to get things working?
Complete Control vs Total Control - Are there major benefits or drawbacks to going with one over the other? At this point I have one MX-5000, two KP-900s, and one MRF-350 and I would be inclined to stick with Complete Control unless there are compelling reasons to move to Total Control.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

To use IP drivers and 2 way communication you will need to invest in the MRX10 as your base station...Unfortunately you will also need TOTAL CONTROL software ...you can't use Complete Control to program the Total Control series of products... 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> To use IP drivers and 2 way communication you will need to invest in the MRX10 as your base station...Unfortunately you will also need TOTAL CONTROL software ...you can't use Complete Control to program the Total Control series of products...
> Hope this helps.


Yes it does, thank you! So unless I can acquire the Total Control software, this is a dead end for me :sad:


----------

